# E Coli in our water.



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Boiling all consumable water for a while.....

http://www.kpho.com/story/19626534/water-well-tests-positive-for-ecoli-in-globe

Great way to start the week


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

better way to start the week is to piss out your butt hole for the rest of it!!!!!!!!


----------

